# Opinion on feral characters



## Shappyra (Dec 14, 2019)

I have heard numeral sayings that feral characters are..well disliked in the furry community, is it true though?
This questions applies to both sfw stuff and nsfw (Like art and RP)


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 14, 2019)

I dislike both SFW and NSFW feral characters
I feel the same way about it as Gumball felt about his Fan-art
......


----------



## Shappyra (Dec 14, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> I dislike both SFW and NSFW feral characters
> I feel the same way about it as Gumball felt about his Fan-art
> ......


But what is like the reasson for that? Or just.."meh it sucks"


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 14, 2019)

Shappyra said:


> But what is like the reasson for that? Or just.."meh it sucks"


You don't want to know


----------



## LameFox (Dec 14, 2019)

I think it's essentially two separate communities that overlap a bit in the middle and there's some on either side that dislike the other. Wouldn't really worry about it though.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 14, 2019)

There's a few servers that are a bunch of stiffs about feral nsfw. Like not even fantasy characters could be feral or they'd get their panties in a twist. My sona is feral so I don't see a problem with it. I don't have a problem with feral or anthro.


----------



## Deathless (Dec 14, 2019)

I could understand why furries would dislike feral characters, but I personally don't have a problem with ferals. I still have almost no clue how to draw their legs properly, which is probably my only problem with them haha! All of my characters are anthro, and I, for the most part, draw anthro characters, I still have zero problems with feral fursonas! 
though the NSFW side of it is a bit weird for me


----------



## Nyro46 (Dec 14, 2019)

I believe it's more the NSFW side of feral a lot of people don't like, because it can too easily teeter into zoophile territory.
As for me, I like feral characters, but I don't like feral NSFW whatsoever.


----------



## Shappyra (Dec 14, 2019)

Deathless said:


> I could understand why furries would dislike feral characters, but I personally don't have a problem with ferals. I still have almost no clue how to draw their legs properly, which is probably my only problem with them haha! All of my characters are anthro, and I, for the most part, draw anthro characters, I still have zero problems with feral fursonas!
> though the NSFW side of it is a bit weird for me


I suppose I see where nsfw us a provlem, it seems like beastiality. Though as a feral myself I don't mind at all


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 14, 2019)

Nyro46 said:


> I believe it's more the NSFW side of feral a lot of people don't like, because it can too easily teeter into zoophile territory.
> As for me, I like feral characters, but I don't like feral NSFW whatsoever.


But even for fantasy animals like gryphons and dragons? That seems like stretching the concept of zoophilia.


----------



## Shappyra (Dec 14, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> But even for fantasy animals like gryphons and dragons? That seems like stretching the concept of zoophilia.


Yeah, agreed on that. It makes a really nice clear line between zoophillia when the animals has the thoughts and intelligence of a person. And if the creature is something not real


----------



## Attaman (Dec 14, 2019)

Shappyra said:


> I have heard numeral sayings that feral characters are..well disliked in the furry community, is it true though?
> This questions applies to both sfw stuff and nsfw (Like art and RP)


Oddly enough somebody made a thread on this subject in General a few months ago. To copy-paste what I put there,


Attaman said:


> This depends on whether you mean "Non-anthropomorphic art in general" or "Non-anthropomorphic art, specifically / including NSFW content."
> 
> In general? Nobody seems to throw much a fit if you want to upload your own Three Wolves' Moon, or a Dragon Doing Dragon Things, or a bunch of wildlife stickers, or anything like that. There's also a bit of a following / community for people making as much as a world building exercise (not even exclusively to the fandom: If at all familiar with Prokopetz, one of their more popular posts is "What if Giant Spiders, but sapient?"), since it can be interesting trying to theorize something like "How do you build cities without opposable thumbs" or "How did the sharks get advanced enough to put laser beams on their own heads?" You might not get the most followers, but nobody should give you flak if you upload or favorite this sort of content.
> 
> If including NSFW? That... changes. In no small part because it's non-anthropmorphic animals being put in pornographic situations, and despite what some circles on the internet may argue a lot of Furries _really_ aren't into that sort of thing, and _especially_ don't want to see it on their dashboards. Some animals - chiefly mythological or Sci-Fi ones, like Dragons and Xenomorphs - might get either a pass or relative apathy from the general community, and a casual browse of FA will reveal that there's definitely a community uploading such material on here either way, but for the most part don't be surprised if people think you're a Zoophile / prefer to avoid either you and-or your characters.


If you're just making the characters as a world-building exercise, or because it's fandom related (roleplay in a setting like _Ecco the Dolphin_ or the like, for example), or even just enjoy drawing / writing about such things, nobody in the fandom's going to bat an eye unless you're doing some pretty questionable stuff (See: All those comments about how you can often tell what fetishes an artist has by what they put extra detail on in their art).

If you're making the characters for smut... don't be surprised when the accusations start to fly. Because they will. And for pretty good / understandable reason. The fandom burned a lot of its "It's just _pretend_" bridges / benefit of the doubt ages ago when numerous prominent Feral artists were ousted as Zoophiles and their followers' response boiled down to "So?"


----------



## Leadhoof (Dec 15, 2019)

I'm a fan, especially when it comes to world building. I like trying to figure out how societies and technology would develop around a species that doesn't have hands. 
I can see where the issue would be on the NSFW side, though.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 15, 2019)

For story building? Absolutely. I have tons of ideas for feral chars.

For NSFW? No... just no


----------



## Raever (Dec 15, 2019)

I'm on the fence for sure. In my opinion, art is art. That's basically it. What people draw or get commissioned or write about or whatever else is up to them, and even if the worst happens and it is to explore some taboo kink, at least they get their urges out through art in an anonymous environment over trying anything irl. Which, zoophile or not, you'd have to agree is a healthy (ie. Creative) and harmless alternative. No?

If people wanna screw around with a Lycanroc or have fun with a Dragon who am I to judge? Who's to say their Fursona in Feral form doesn't have the intelligence and consenting abilities that a human does? In my case, Faline is a demonic hybrid who even in Feral form has normal twenty year old human awareness, this is because she's a Shapeshifter. Hell, if we wanna get real technical she could pretend to be a child and still have her intelligence and age in tact, but god forbid I or anyone else go and debate into the territory that anime has been parading around for decades with their dragon-loli's amongst other things lol.

At the end of the day, this kind of topic becomes a cesspool of judgement that I feel isn't really deserving in a lot of cases. Especially in something like the furry community, where almost any fetish is worn proudly no matter how odd, unrealistic, or vile it may be.

That said, I do not in anyway support the actual act of irl sex with animals. Animal abuse isn't okay, but people with Zoophilia who aren't acting on their uncontrollable mental urges and  choosing to draw them out instead to have a good solitary and safe wank? Meh. Leave em be. It ain't worth getting panties in a bunch imo. It's like being in old times and getting mad at a guy for drawing two guys having sex...wait maybe that's not the best example...curse you ancient art!

Ahem. Now please excuse me, as I'm sure quite a few will throw vegetables at me for daring to defend such deplorable art forms.


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 15, 2019)

Raever said:


> I'm on the fence for sure. In my opinion, art is art. That's basically it. What people draw or get commissioned or write about or whatever else is up to them, and even if the worst happens and it is to explore some taboo kink, at least they get their urges out through art in an anonymous environment over trying anything irl. Which, zoophile or not, you'd have to agree is a healthy (ie. Creative) and harmless alternative. No?



This has been proven to be very debatable - art can serve as an outlet, yes, but more often than not it normalized the behaviour and will eventually make the step to commiting these things IRL somewhat easier, especially when talking about things like zoophilia.


----------



## Raever (Dec 15, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> This has been proven to be very debatable - art can serve as an outlet, yes, but more often than not it normalized the behaviour and will eventually make the step to commiting these things IRL somewhat easier, especially when talking about things like zoophilia.



I feel like that's highly dependent on the individual's moral code, and less as a proven fact for the whole. For example, I know more people than I'd personally like to admit who have some very illegal kinks (I won't go into too much detail but, it ranges from desecrating graves to murder to other things that can basically ruin lives all around) who have had said kinks for years, who draw art or make stories etc of those kinks...and genuinely feel better afterwards. Sure they still talk about them with trusted friends but, if a guy hasn't done something for 30+ years after making art for that long, I doubt he's gonna start now. It's just not right to group those people into "possible rapists" or whatever the term may happen to be for them (based upon their specific thing).

You don't look at someone with a gun and think, "possible murderer" right off the bat. I know it's a weird comparison but, ya know, it's just weird when you really think about it. Then again the art itself is pretty weird so I digress.

Edit: Though something you mentioned about art normalizing the behavior reminded me of when news media was saying that video games were normalizing violence in kids when in reality there was no evidence of that fact. Not saying it's the same. Just saying the memory came up and it made me chuckle a little bit. One minute little Jimmy's playing GTA and the next he's a drug lord. Poor kid never saw it coming. [I'm sorry I'll take this topic more seriously I swear]


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 15, 2019)

Raever said:


> I feel like that's highly dependent on the individual's moral code, and less as a proven fact for the whole. For example, I know more people than I'd personally like to admit who have some very illegal kinks (I won't go into too much detail but, it ranges from desecrating graves to murder to other things that can basically ruin lives all around) who have had said kinks for years, who draw art or make stories etc of those kinks...and genuinely feel better afterwards. Sure they still talk about them with trusted friends but, if a guy hasn't done something for 30+ years after making art for that long, I doubt he's gonna start now. It's just not right to group those people into "possible rapists" or whatever the term may happen to be for them (based upon their specific thing).
> 
> You don't look at someone with a gun and think, "possible murderer" right off the bat. I know it's a weird comparison but, ya know, it's just weird when you really think about it. Then again the art itself is pretty weird so I digress.
> 
> Edit: Though something you mentioned about art normalizing the behavior reminded me of when news media was saying that video games were normalizing violence in kids when in reality there was no evidence of that fact. Not saying it's the same. Just saying the memory came up and it made me chuckle a little bit. One minute little Jimmy's playing GTA and the next he's a drug lord. Poor kid never saw it coming. [I'm sorry I'll take this topic more seriously I swear]



I'm going to infer here with two things - there's a difference between kinks and things like zoophilia and pedophilia, and secondly - I've actually researched this on a professional level at uni. I'd cite sources but since I did this in germany, they are in german, also I have in recent debates realized it's quite pointless - arguments like this turn into a circlejerk of the eventually obvious cub and zoo defenders appearing and then we'll end up debating if pedophilia is actually a bad thing like last time this appeared, and I'm _really _not interested in having this debate again.

Sorry if it comes off rough - but I'm a tired hyena.


----------



## Raever (Dec 15, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> I'm going to infer here with two things - there's a difference between kinks and things like zoophilia and pedophilia, and secondly - I've actually researched this on a professional level at uni. I'd cite sources but since I did this in germany, they are in german, also I have in recent debates realized it's quite pointless - arguments like this turn into a circlejerk of the eventually obvious cub and zoo defenders appearing and then we'll end up debating if pedophilia is actually a bad thing like last time this appeared, and I'm _really _not interested in having this debate again.
> 
> Sorry if it comes off rough - but I'm a tired hyena.



No worries at all man, I love debating heavy stuff because it allows for genuine analysis instead of just "Hey. This is bad."

That said, before I begin any further allow me to quote myself from the above...



> That said, I do not in anyway support the actual act of irl sex with animals. Animal abuse isn't okay



I absolutely do not support this. In any way whatsoever. I think that people who do it, even the ones who claim they did not force the animal and made sure to look out for its health, do not have a clear grasp of what an animal needs and what lines we as people of a higher intelligence (arguments about how smart animals are aside) should not cross. Ever. Period.

That stated, I agree that kinks are different than things such as pedophilia and zoophilia in the regard that kinks are not usually involving underaged or helpless individuals thus are not defined as abusive. Even though how close they get to those things is kind of scary in it's own right, but I digress as that's an entirely different topic.

My only argument is that, as said initially, if the individual isn't abusing anyone...I don't see the problem of them being creative? I've seen some random furries on FA create art of their Sona having sex with a rotting corpse, amongst other things, and say what you will about that not being technical abuse but it's still pretty twisted. If people can't draw art of consenting individuals no matter how they look, then I'm willing to argue that people can't draw art of necrophelia based rape scenes or cannibalism (not vore but actual cannibalism which is also illegal, and likely not consented to lol)...but maybe that's just going too far off topic at that point?

All I'm saying is say no to all of it or let creativity fly free. Or am I missing something here? I mean in all honesty I'd understand why people aren't comfortable with the concept. I'm not comfortable with seeing a Furry fart into my screen as an art form, nor am I comfortable seeing a lot of other art that plagues FA and any fandom community (especially anime and video games in general). I don't expect people to be comfortable with what they can't agree with, but not agreeing with something and actively insulting and witch hunting someone for their art is completely different...and a bit over the top if you ask me. [Edit: and off to discord to study statistics we go! Sorry folks shows over lol]


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Dec 15, 2019)

Nyro46 said:


> I believe it's more the NSFW side of feral a lot of people don't like, because it can too easily teeter into zoophile territory.
> As for me, I like feral characters, but I don't like feral NSFW whatsoever.


Seconded. Feral is cutsie and/or pretty. NSFW isn't, but that goes for all furry nsfw.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 15, 2019)

I think people trying to find a moral high ground when it comes to furry nsfw as fruitless. You are looking at animal porn with human characteristics. No matter which way you twist it that's what it is. Saying something is more moral because they walk on two feet instead of four is rediculous.


----------



## Brood_Spider (Dec 15, 2019)

I'm love feral characters, more akin to their species, especially if its an original species.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 15, 2019)

I've got no problem with them, unless they're being drawn by obvious zoophiles in hyper-realistic, more-than-a-little-suspicious scenarios (that could be inspired by actual events)


----------



## Mayflower (Dec 15, 2019)

I'm not interested in feral characters and never have been. I don't find them visually interesting, and they don't fit into the world I imagine for my characters.

I wouldn't say that I dislike them as such, but I don't admire artwork of them, and probably wouldn't look twice at any feral character. I do, however, avoid looking at NSFW artwork of feral characters.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Dec 15, 2019)

Hold up, wait a minute...if feral characters and anthro characters live in the same universe and if both of them can intelligently communicate with eachother but anthros domesticate ferals as pets and livestock then how do you explain that?

Also, I don't recommend doing feral NSFW. I'm not gonna say if it's "right" or "wrong" because it's not my place to tell you what is right or wrong. I just don't recommend doing it because it's not gonna be good for your reputation in case a situation occurs where people could use that against you.


----------



## puddinsticks (Dec 18, 2019)

I don't like the term 'feral', because I associate it with the NSFW side.  The whole zoophile infection absolutely repulses me. 
NSFW feral is one of the multiple reasons I avoided joining the fandom for so many years. 
I'm very hesitant to interact with people only interested in feral for that reason. Even if it's all SFW, I question it if I see hints of fetishes involved with the art (paws, inflation, etc).

I do like cute cartoon animals though! Four legged cuties being goofballs is always an A+ in my book. 
My favorite film is The Aristocats actually. I just love it.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Dec 18, 2019)

there are friggin' feral furries? holy jesus.


----------



## Skittles (Dec 18, 2019)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> there are friggin' feral furries? holy jesus.



Nothing new. It's just a very incredibly grey area for obvious reasons.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Dec 18, 2019)

Skittles said:


> Nothing new. It's just a very incredibly grey area for obvious reasons.


uh. what are the obvious reasons?


----------



## Skittles (Dec 18, 2019)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> uh. what are the obvious reasons?



The perceived beastiality. Despite what folks say out on the net. Most furs absolutely despise this connection and do not condone anyone that does. We love animals. Why would we wish to harm or abuse them?


----------



## LameFox (Dec 18, 2019)

puddinsticks said:


> I don't like the term 'feral', because I associate it with the NSFW side.



I think 'feral' as a term does tend to be more popular on sites where people post a lot of NSFW art. Like here.

Elsewhere there's a lot of people doing essentially the same thing but they've little real connection with furry-specific sites and generally refer to it in broader terms like 'animal art' and it encompasses both natural and behaviourally anthropomorphic animals. This community largely does not consider itself 'furry' at all. Amusingly they often seem to dislike furries because of the association with sexual content. So it goes...


----------



## oappo (Dec 18, 2019)

I do not like them, generally. Visually, they look far too similar to real animals. I don't get the point of that. I mean, I guess if it's your fursona it makes more sense. But still, I'd rather just look at drawings of normal animals. I find more anthropmorphised animals to be far more appealing.



Ovi the Dragon said:


> I think people trying to find a moral high ground when it comes to furry nsfw as fruitless. You are looking at animal porn with human characteristics.


Agreed. Even the most  heavily anthropomorphised art is still technically animal art, even if people throw it in its own category.


----------



## Baalf (Dec 18, 2019)

I prefer anthro, but I don't mind them in the right scenario. Benny, for example, is Feral because in his world, giant rats are, well, giant rats. If they were anthro, they would just be anthro rats who would feel generic and uninteresting in his world.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 18, 2019)

Some people dislike nsfw of feral characters cause it feels too zoophilic to some people. That's mainly it.
This isn't entirely agreed upon (I certainly don't agree with that belief; let your will be done in fiction so I say!) but its the main issue people have with feral.
Feral characters in sfw I've never seen anyone complain about.


----------



## Alex & Emily (Dec 18, 2019)

I personally adore feral characters because of how much wonderful art + designs I've seen of them. Since I'm asexual, I guess I don't really mind the NSFW feral art either, as long as it isn't cubs? Like, I don't get off to it - I like seeing the art; the time and skill that went into it is still amazing. Though, that could also be because I prefer looking at Pokefur artwork over "regular animals", and idk if that contributes to it. I generally go by the whole "as long as it isn't underage or smth, draw what you want" deal. There's a fine line between fantasy and reality, and I think shaming feral artists would be the same as other people shaming furry/anthro artists - a great deal of people see furry/anthro as zoophilia as well.
- Alex


----------



## Nimah (Dec 18, 2019)

I have a question, "ferrals" are quadrupeds characters ? Or are they characters with a mind of an animal ?  Or both maybe ? For example, Lion kings characters are ferals ?
Because I'm never really too sure what people are talking about when I see this word.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 18, 2019)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> there are friggin' feral furries? holy jesus.


Yes. I have a feral birb. He will peck at your windows and shit on your car.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Dec 18, 2019)

Nimah said:


> I have a question, "ferrals" are quadrupeds characters ? Or are they characters with a mind of an animal ?  Or both maybe ? For example, Lion kings characters are ferals ?
> Because I'm never really too sure what people are talking about when I see this word.


Walks on four legs and is fairly close to it's real world counterpart, anatomically. The intelligence varies from human-like to as intelligent as it would normally be.



Alex & Emily said:


> I personally adore feral characters because of how much wonderful art + designs I've seen of them. Since I'm asexual, I guess I don't really mind the NSFW feral art either[...]


Just don't look at basically animal porn and bam, you can enjoy feral characters perfectly fine and free of gross stuff. Works always, 100%, even without being asexual.


----------



## oappo (Dec 18, 2019)

Nimah said:


> I have a question, "ferrals" are quadrupeds characters ? Or are they characters with a mind of an animal ?  Or both maybe ? For example, Lion kings characters are ferals ?
> Because I'm never really too sure what people are talking about when I see this word.


As I understand it, a feral is a character which is not anthropormphised physically, or very minimally if that. A talking horse(which still looks exactly like the real thing) would be considered a feral. The lion king characters would also be considered ferals.


----------



## Nimah (Dec 18, 2019)

Ok thanks, I understand better. 
And i'm very inconfortable around NSFW of this type, but SFW is very fine.


----------



## Alex & Emily (Dec 18, 2019)

Nimah said:


> I have a question, "ferrals" are quadrupeds characters ? Or are they characters with a mind of an animal ?  Or both maybe ? For example, Lion kings characters are ferals ?
> Because I'm never really too sure what people are talking about when I see this word.


ferals are just quadrupeds. they can think just like humans do - like furries/anthros do. so yeah, Lion King is a good example of ferals.


----------



## Alex & Emily (Dec 18, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Walks on four legs and is fairly close to it's real world counterpart, anatomically. The intelligence varies from human-like to as intelligent as it would normally be.
> 
> 
> Just don't look at basically animal porn and bam, you can enjoy feral characters perfectly fine and free of gross stuff. Works always, 100%, even without being asexual.


I mean, I don't have a problem with the NSFW workings. It's still just art in my eyes. I don't see the sexual appeal in it is all.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 18, 2019)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> there are friggin' feral furries? holy jesus.


My sona is feral.



Nimah said:


> I have a question, "ferrals" are quadrupeds characters ? Or are they characters with a mind of an animal ?  Or both maybe ? For example, Lion kings characters are ferals ?
> Because I'm never really too sure what people are talking about when I see this word.


Anything quadruped is feral. So yes the characters from Lion King would be considered feral. I wish there was a term for higher or lower intelligence so people don't get their panties in a twist. For example Simba clearly could consent because he has the intelligence of a human. Where as some random dog character that is just a mindless dog can't. Feral for some reason has stupid amounts of ambiguity but there's no better term for quadrupeds.


----------



## Nyro46 (Dec 19, 2019)

puddinsticks said:


> I don't like the term 'feral', because I associate it with the NSFW side.



Honestly I've never been super fond of referring to my "feral" characters as "feral" either. I never really thought about the association with the NSFW side though, but that really . . . doesn't help. But also because the word feral, outside of the furry fandom, actually refers to wild animals (especially domesticated animals gone wild) which doesn't make any sense with the characters I have that are I guess you'd just call cartoon animals? I never really knew how else to differentiate them from my anthro characters though in a way that people would know what I was talking about.

For example in one of my universes there are anthros but they also have regular animals . . . I don't call them "ferals" within the universe though because it wouldn't sound right for a multitude of reasons. (Plus using furry slang within a story is not really something I want to do, generally). So they just call them "wild (animal)" or "pet (animal)" instead.


----------



## MauEvigEternalCat (Dec 22, 2019)

So...is the main difference that ferals are more intelligent animals that walk on four legs (like in the Lion King?) versus furries who are essentially anthro?
Just curious. I know people who have sonas that are quadruped. Mine isn't, though I tend to have a rule if you are quadruped you automatically turn bi-ped when you go onto our planet. Vice versa if I step into their world.
I'm also in the TLK fandom (and MLP) as well as the Sonic fandom so...I'm just curious about the similarities and differences.
If you mean something like werewolves I think that might be a little different, unless the person is intelligent in that form.
I have a species of werecats in Magicordia that has three transformations. An almost humanoid form, an inbetween form that resembles something more like a furry or a werecat, and then a full quadruped form. Though due to it being meant to be a kids story, obviously I'm not going to go into any major details about whether or not they can cross breed with other species.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 22, 2019)

MauEvigEternalCat said:


> So...is the main difference that ferals are more intelligent animals that walk on four legs (like in the Lion King?) versus furries who are essentially anthro?
> Just curious. I know people who have sonas that are quadruped. Mine isn't, though I tend to have a rule if you are quadruped you automatically turn bi-ped when you go onto our planet. Vice versa if I step into their world.
> I'm also in the TLK fandom (and MLP) as well as the Sonic fandom so...I'm just curious about the similarities and differences.
> If you mean something like werewolves I think that might be a little different, unless the person is intelligent in that form.
> I have a species of werecats in Magicordia that has three transformations. An almost humanoid form, an inbetween form that resembles something more like a furry or a werecat, and then a full quadruped form. Though due to it being meant to be a kids story, obviously I'm not going to go into any major details about whether or not they can cross breed with other species.


A feral is any quadruped. I wish there could be a distinction between intelligent and non-intelligent though so people don't run around screaming zoophile.


----------



## Solcte (Dec 22, 2019)

I have to say, this has been an interesting thread to read! I'm honestly surprised so many people are uncomfortable with the term "feral" and/or quadruped fursonas. 

Personally, part of my initial hesitation to get into the fandom was due to the anthros. I have found it strange seeing animals personified, given human features/settings/behaviors, etc. I was concerned about the NSFW side being associated with anthros, primarily. 

Since then, I've gotten very familiar with anthros and more comfortable with the designs! But to me, seeing animals in their "natural" form seemed more.. normal? Just like the cartoon characters I loved growing up; The Lion King, Balto, The Aristocats, and so on..

Like everyone else, I'm completely against zoophiles and it's unfortunate that so many have come to associate this/NSFW with the term, "ferals". I'm not sure what other terms we could use in place of this, perhaps "quadrupeds" or "quads"? It's still imperfect because some animals are bipedal..


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 22, 2019)

SFW feral seems fine.
The NSFW feral sonas are a little unsettling, the sort of "I enjoy watching the 'Best Dog Show' a little too much," unsettling.

Just my take on it, I suppose.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 22, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> SFW feral seems fine.
> The NSFW feral sonas are a little unsettling, the sort of "I enjoy watching the 'Best Dog Show' a little too much," unsettling.
> 
> Just my take on it, I suppose.


Says the guy who has dog shaped dildos.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 22, 2019)

> Redacted by staff


I was just pointing out some hypocrisy. Also nice.


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 22, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I was just pointing out some hypocrisy. Also nice.


So Ovi, here's the million dollar question. When have I said I owned a dog dildo?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 22, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> So Ovi, here's the million dollar question. When have I said I owned a dog dildo?


Like several times on Discord.


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 22, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Like several times on Discord.


Oh right, you said so, so it must be true right? I like how you literally decided to make shit up cause your feelings were hurt. Lmao.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 22, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Oh right, you said so, so it must be true right? I like how you literally decided to make shit up cause your feelings were hurt. Lmao.


No I'm not making stuff up. I just find your hate towards feral stuff unwarranted because you're pretty hypocritical when you own the things you do.


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 22, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> No I'm not making stuff up. I just find your hate towards feral stuff unwarranted because you're pretty hypocritical when you own the things you do.


Right, because you say so I own a 'dog shaped dildo' now. I know what I posted on discord, I've never once alluded to owning any sort of sex toy really, I crossdress a bit, but that's about as crazy as I get.  It's actually pretty fucking revolting that you'd go out of your way to make up shit about somebody to try to justify your feelings being hurt over being into explicit feral art. You're one of the most pathetic people I ever met.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 22, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Right, because you say so I own a 'dog shaped dildo' now. I know what I posted on discord, I've never once alluded to owning any sort of sex toy really, I crossdress a bit, but that's about as crazy as I get.  It's actually pretty fucking revolting that you'd go out of your way to make up shit about somebody to try to justify your feelings being hurt over being into explicit feral art. You're one of the most pathetic people I ever met.


Yes you have alluded to it as well as being the sluttiest fox around. My memory is quite clear when it comes to Discord conversations when things get heated.


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 22, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Yes you have alluded to it as well as being the sluttiest fox around. My memory is quite clear when it comes to Discord conversations when things get heated.


Wow Ovi, I don't fucking know, maybe there is a difference between acting out a fursona personality for laughs and stating unironically that I  own dog dildos.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 22, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Wow Ovi, I don't fucking know, maybe there is a difference between acting out a fursona personality for laughs and sating unironically that I  own dog dildos.


You said it. That I'm quite clear on.


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 22, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> You said it. That I'm quite clear on.


a.k.a. My feelings are hurt, and I'm going to stick by something I made up to serve as a salve for me.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 22, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> a.k.a. My feelings are hurt, and I'm going to stick by something I made up to serve as a salve for me.


No that isn't it. I just wanted to point out hypocrisy.


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 22, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> No that isn't it. I just wanted to point out hypocrisy.


I never said those words once on Discord, but ok. You can deny and no u all you want.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 22, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> I never said those words once on Discord, but ok. You can deny and no u all you want.


This is why I have started screenshotting discord messages so people can't pull what you're doing. Thanks for that golden message though about saying you hope I don't live in a farming country. Looks nice.


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 22, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> This is why I have started screenshotting discord messages so people can't pull what you're doing. Thanks for that golden message though about saying you hope I don't live in a farming country. Looks nice.


Geee Ovi, maybe you can't find it because it doesn't fucking exist. You literally just tried to make shit up about me cause my opinions hurt your feelings, and yet you try and play the victim, shove off.

See, if I were like you, I'd actually clip things from your account that actually exist, like you know. That commission of you dressed up as a officer in Kim Jong Un's army. And yet, deliciously, on the same token, you try to shame people for being Christian, or eating at Chic Fila a. Lmfao. What a fucking farce.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 22, 2019)

I'm kind of bothered by NSFW feral really. Rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 22, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Geee Ovi, maybe you can't find it because it doesn't fucking exist. You literally just tried to make shit up about me cause my opinions hurt your feelings, and yet you try and play the victim, shove off.
> 
> See, if I were like you, I'd actually clip things from your account that actually exist, like you know. That commission of you dressed up as a officer in Kim Jong Un's army. And yet, deliciously, on the same token, you try to shame people for being Christian, or eating at Chic Fila a. Lmfao. What a fucking farce.


Liking a uniform doesn't mean you support the regime. And I can't find it because I wasn't screenshotting at the time.


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 22, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Liking a uniform doesn't mean you support the regime. And I can't find it because I wasn't screenshotting at the time.


And being a Christian doesn't mean being a bigot, nor does it mean you're hateful against gays for eating at Chic Fil A. Going by your own morals though, you're a supporter of murderous communist regimes. 
Funny how I can point to actual concrete examples of hypocrisy by you.
Hypocrite say what now?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 22, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> And being a Christian doesn't mean being a bigot, nor does it mean you're hateful against gays for eating at Chic Fil A. Going by your own morals though, you're a supporter of murderous communist regimes.
> Funny how I can point to actual concrete examples of hypocrisy by you.
> Hypocrite say what now?


Wow that was a stretch. Nice job turning the tables though and now I have to get on the defensive. I have never supported bad regimes. Also yes being a Christian makes you more likely to be a bigot and until recently people eating at Chick fil a were knowingly supporting a company that funds anti-lgbt groups. But this is going off topic from feral.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 22, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> being a Christian makes you more likely to be a bigot


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 22, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


I'm already probably going to get a strike. I'm not gonna take the time to go off topic and get another one.


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 22, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Wow that was a stretch. Nice job turning the tables though and now I have to get on the defensive. I have never supported bad regimes. Also yes being a Christian makes you more likely to be a bigot and until recently people eating at Chick fil a were knowingly supporting a company that funds anti-lgbt groups. But this is going off topic from feral.


Once again, Ovi, my examples of hypocrisy are concrete. Nazi outfits aren't ok, so why should your dictator worshiping outfit be ok? A good majority of Korean Soldiers violently slaughter civilians for crimes such as listening to south Korean pop music, but apparently, most N Korean soldiers being close matches to actual nazis don't bother you, huh? Funny, isn't it Ovi? You are knowingly portraying an oppressive murderous regime in a fond light, you're violating your own morals. You're no better than those people who masquerade in Nazi outfits and just brush it off as 'liking the outfit' completely choosing to drown out the untold suffering caused by people wearing that same uniform. You have no moral high ground and you KNOW what you're doing.

If you're going to lambast somebody for eating at Chic Fil A, I am sure as fuck going to lambast you for trying to literally glorify a murderous regime. You quite literally tried to fabricate shit about me, so I thought it'd be befitting to show people what actual hypocrisy is.


----------



## Zenoth (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 22, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Once again, Ovi, my examples of hypocrisy are concrete. Nazi outfits aren't ok, so why should your dictator worshiping outfit be ok? A good majority of Korean Soldiers violently slaughter civilians for crimes such as listening to south Korean pop music, but apparently, most N Korean soldiers being close matches to actual nazis don't bother you, huh? Funny, isn't it Ovi? You are knowingly portraying an oppressive murderous regime in a fond light, you're violating your own morals. You're no better than those people who masquerade in Nazi outfits and just brush it off as 'liking the outfit' completely choosing to drown out the untold suffering caused by people wearing that same uniform. You have no moral high ground and you KNOW what you're doing.
> 
> If you're going to lambast somebody for eating at Chic Fil A, I am sure as fuck going to lambast you for trying to literally glorify a murderous regime. You quite literally tried to fabricate shit about me, so I thought it'd be befitting to show people what actual hypocrisy is.


Again I will say liking a uniform does not mean you support a regime.


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 22, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Again I will say liking a uniform does not mean you support a regime.


So Nazi outfits are ok if only cause you like the uniform, is that what you're saying? What about KKK uniforms? Those ok too?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 22, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Once again, Ovi, my examples of hypocrisy are concrete. Nazi outfits aren't ok, so why should your dictator worshiping outfit be ok? A good majority of Korean Soldiers violently slaughter civilians for crimes such as listening to south Korean pop music, but apparently, most N Korean soldiers being close matches to actual nazis don't bother you, huh? Funny, isn't it Ovi? You are knowingly portraying an oppressive murderous regime in a fond light, you're violating your own morals. You're no better than those people who masquerade in Nazi outfits and just brush it off as 'liking the outfit' completely choosing to drown out the untold suffering caused by people wearing that same uniform. You have no moral high ground and you KNOW what you're doing.
> 
> If you're going to lambast somebody for eating at Chic Fil A, I am sure as fuck going to lambast you for trying to literally glorify a murderous regime. You quite literally tried to fabricate shit about me, so I thought it'd be befitting to show people what actual hypocrisy is.


Also nice job diverting from your own hypocrisy to my so called "hypocrisy". You've had your fun playing offense so I'm done responding to you.


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 22, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Also nice job diverting from your own hypocrisy to my so called "hypocrisy". You've had your fun playing offense so I'm done responding to you.


Please play the victim more for straight up lying, lmao. You never answered my question btw.
Outfits of murderous totalitarian regimes are totally ok! Go on everybody, grab your Nazi outfits and KKK robes, it's ok now. They're just appreciating the aesthetic!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 22, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm kind of bothered by NSFW feral really. Rubs me the wrong way.


poor choice of words, man >.>


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 22, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> poor choice of words, man >.>


Yeah


----------



## oappo (Dec 22, 2019)

Ah yes, drama on FAF.

I smell a thread lock!


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 22, 2019)

Anyways, to keep it all back on track. No issues with sfw feral personally, as long as they aint sparkledogs, lol. I don't need to risk having to get an epileptic seizure.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 24, 2019)

What's wrong with dragon feral?  Dragons are smarter than humans in most interpretations. I don't see any difference between feral dragon NSFW activity and Captain Kirk getting it on with some green skinned alien hottie.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 24, 2019)

Telnac said:


> What's wrong with dragon feral?  Dragons are smarter than humans in most interpretations. I don't see any difference between feral dragon NSFW activity and Captain Kirk getting it on with some green skinned alien hottie.


This exactly.


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 24, 2019)

Feral art is alright. Animal photography and painting especially (Yes, i count photography as an aspect of art). There are beautiful art out there, and when we talk about animals on canwas or pictures, the first thing that pops into my mind is a majestic wolf looking back at me.
If it goes to drawing, i have my doubts. I rarely if ever saw an appealing feral art, made by a pencil. There are some wonderful artists, who can create lives with their pens, i have to admit. 

So in conclusion, feral art can be pretty.

But if it goes to NSFW with ferals, that's the biggest no in hystory from me. I find it disturbing, uncomfortable, and the thoughts behind it, even disgusting in most aspect. I understand that someon just "Imma watch this art, and enjoy it.". It's up to them. I don't mind as long as they avoid me with it. Really far away.
And by that i mean EVERY kind of feral NSFW. Including living and mythical creatures alike. Especially dragons. (I might be the only person in existance, who dislike dragons, but... oh well)
When i read about things including feral NSFW, i remember that one comment i read on discord. "I just quickly post this art, then i go and do my dog."  And it wasn't even feral art.
So for me... I would be happy if it would stop existing outside of SFW borders.

But that's just my opinion. I can be wrong. But this time, I'm hella sure i'm right.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 24, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> When i read about things including feral NSFW, i remember that one comment i read on discord. "I just quickly post this art, then i go and do my dog."  And it wasn't even feral art.


Firstly I'd say, what the hell kind of server are you in that allows that. Secondly, unfortunately, there are many regular furries that are zoophiles as well. So singling out people who like feral is dumb.


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 24, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Firstly I'd say, what the hell kind of server are you in that allows that. Secondly, unfortunately, there are many regular furries that are zoophiles as well. So singling out people who like feral is dumb.


I see you literally avoided 90% of what i said. 
*claps for you*


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 24, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> I see you literally avoided 90% of what i said.
> *claps for you*


I was replying to one of your points. Sometimes people shorten replies so it doesn't take up that much space. Thanks for not understanding this fact. *claps for you*


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 24, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I was replying to one of your points. Sometimes people shorten replies so it doesn't take up that much space. Thanks for not understanding this fact. *claps for you*


So you took a part of my reply, and automatically assumed by that one line out of the whole, that (let me quote you) "singling out people who like feral is dumb".

You're protecting something that wasn't even being attacked. Especially in that one line you quoted. I literally said (as you quoted yourself so you read it) that it wasn't even feral art.
If you try to reply to someone, take the whole comment in consideration, and don't just focus on one line that leaves a thorn in your side. Especially when their mother language is not english, so they might (and will) make error or use words in a wrong way.

Let me break it down, so you don't need to focus on one line only...
a) I wasn't attacking feral art, i even said that it is magnificent in canvas or photography.
b) I don't mind what people like as long as they won't get forceful with it and push it into my face.
c) I stated my opinion on why i dislike NSFW feral art, and i can't change how i feel towards some things.
d) I TOTALLY never stated anywhere that people who like feral art should be ignored/disliked/hated/left alone.

And lastly, i have no interest in arguing, especially not over things like this, so you can try your luck elsewhere with fighting. Checking your posting history shows that you like fights, so i assume (hopefully wrongly) that you tried it again (and partly succeded).


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 24, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I was replying to one of your points. Sometimes people shorten replies so it doesn't take up that much space. Thanks for not understanding this fact. *claps for you*


That'd be fine if you actually meaningfully addressed the content in his reply. Instead you tried reply with a snippy, brusque reply that did not meaningfully address much about the initial comment.


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Dec 24, 2019)

Oh boy, the anger in here.

Anyway. Merry Christmas, for unto us a Child is born!


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 24, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> That'd be fine if you actually meaningfully addressed the content in his reply. Instead you tried reply with a snippy, brusque reply that did not meaningfully address much about the initial comment.


I think my comment towards that snippet was fine.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Dec 24, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>



I’m just a fox with a tight booty, don’t judge me for not liking feral.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 24, 2019)

Felix Bernard said:


> I’m just a fox with a tight booty, don’t judge me for not liking fetal.


I hope to god you don't like fetal lol (couldn't help it)


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 24, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I think my comment towards that snippet was fine.



Of course not, you could simply do no wrong.



Infrarednexus said:


>



How dare you be disgusted by NSFW feral art and have standards!


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 24, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Of course not, you could simply do no wrong.
> 
> 
> How dare you be disgusted by NSFW feral art and have standards!


You know I really should just block you but I find that silences too many opinions. And there's much worse stuff people could be in to.


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 24, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> You know I really should just block you but I find that silences too many opinions. And there's much worse stuff people could be in to.


Do whatever tickles your fancy, don't let me stop you.


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Dec 24, 2019)

Jesus is born!


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 24, 2019)

Felix Bernard said:


> Jesus is born!


Technically he was probably born another day. Christianity took the pagan holidays and gave them Christian meanings. But this is off topic


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Dec 24, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Technically he was probably born another day. Christianity took the pagan holidays and gave them Christian meanings. But this is off topic


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Dec 24, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Technically he was probably born another day. Christianity took the pagan holidays and gave them Christian meanings. But this is off topic


 We got a time traveler here.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Dec 24, 2019)

My honest opinion, this may be a shocker for everyone, but I really don't care, as long as it's drawn and not an irl act, or used to justify such a thing. I do have standards as to what should be deemed acceptable, but I don't condone more extremes depicted in art of such categories and more. Yes, art should be free, and a form of expression, but from an ethical point of view, I do not support a platform for extreme depictions in any category that may be used for irl justifications, or right along the lines of such, and what would be considered some less extreme depictions, a line should be drawn between artwork and genuine irl acts, so they are not treated alike, and while I think something like feral isn't extreme from simply an artwork point of view, I'd make the argument whether it's a gateway or not, or undertones for what people are really into when they ask others what they think of it, or fight hard for it against those who find it unacceptable.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 24, 2019)

MetalWolfBruh said:


> We got a time traveler here.


No seriously historians will tell you the same thing.


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 24, 2019)

Personally, I'm not bothered about ferals. I wouldn't have a feral character myself, nor would I go for feral versions (NSFW or SFW) of my anthros, either. I just let people do what they like, within reason. (You should know the difference between what's right and wrong...but I will quickly remind you of what's not acceptable, full stop for me: rape/non-consensual sex, pedophilia, zoophilia etc).
Don't harbor any negative feelings towards people who like or have feral SFW or NSFW art. I'd skip on seeing the NSFW side, just as a personal preference.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Dec 24, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> No seriously historians will tell you the same thing.


 From one comes many.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 24, 2019)

I'm not offended by those who find NSFW feral art offensive. I like dragon SFW and NSFW art but I don't like other feral NSFW art because I think it's too close to zoophilia. But it doesn't bother me if someone is into non-dragon NSFW feral art. To each their own.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Dec 24, 2019)

Telnac said:


> I'm not offended by those who find NSFW feral art offensive. I like dragon SFW and NSFW art but I don't like other feral NSFW art because I think it's too close to zoophilia. But it doesn't bother me if someone is into non-dragon NSFW feral art. To each their own.


 Honestly, anything nsfw resembling animals bipedal or "feral" can be argued, at least to an outsider, simply because they are sexual depictions of non-humans, and people will view both as strange just for the very nature of the non-human characteristics portion. I just don't see the big leap from anthro to feral in terms of unacceptability, unless the character in question at least lacks the characteristic of anthropomorphic intelligibility. The only thing I can say is, it's just weirder, other than that they are identical in territory, especially when people put anatomically correct animal characteristics on their characters, so yeah, I think people within the fandom have little room for arguing compared to the people outside.


----------



## Pseudo Stupidity (Dec 25, 2019)

I'd never heard the term "feral" before this thread.

But also, feral dragons are my preferred style. And dragons, in spite of my best wishes, are not real. If someone is squicked out by me enjoying "feral" dragon porn then...well, sorry. It's hot.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 25, 2019)

Pseudo Stupidity said:


> I'd never heard the term "feral" before this thread.
> 
> But also, feral dragons are my preferred style. And dragons, in spite of my best wishes, are not real. If someone is squicked out by me enjoying "feral" dragon porn then...well, sorry. It's hot.


Dragons aren't real... yet. That's something I expect artificial intelligence and advanced robotics will fix someday.


----------



## reptile logic (Dec 25, 2019)

Just popping in to say "Hi".




This is an example of art that I like. The perfect platform for a cybernetic organism. My thanks again to Khyaber, for creating this work for me and my story.


----------



## Solcte (Dec 27, 2019)

I just found this and gawd.. this sums up this entire thread so well. I'm just dying over here.


----------



## oappo (Dec 29, 2019)

Not to hijack this topic, but I've always wondered something about furries, especially in light of this thread.

How do you guys feel about centaur NSFW? Is it in the same territory as feral stuff? Is it worse than it? Better?


----------



## MauEvigEternalCat (Dec 29, 2019)

Well since ferals were explained to me, I guess I don't have an issue with feral characters myself, though it does depend on the context.

I'm a huge Lion King fan and I enjoy the lore surrounding the TLK-verse as well as the many fan theories/stories around it. The same goes for MLP as well.

I do not support beastiality. That's just wrong, yo.

I am curious, what would my werecats/werecreatures of Magicordia be considered then? They technically have a feral form, but they also have a near human form and something in between, something like a furry that's still somewhat anthro-ish like the typical werewolf (but they aren't limited to wolves and still have a tail.) They likely have a tail in all three of those forms, and I'm not sure if a creature like that with three forms exists in most lore, usually it's just human to animal, or human to inbetween-animal thingy.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 29, 2019)

oappo said:


> Not to hijack this topic, but I've always wondered something about furries, especially in light of this thread.
> 
> How do you guys feel about centaur NSFW? Is it in the same territory as feral stuff? Is it worse than it? Better?


I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 29, 2019)

I always wonder what people who hate feral do when they see someone with a monkey or ape sona. Like how do you distinguish feral and not then?


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Dec 30, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I always wonder what people who hate feral do when they see someone with a monkey or ape sona. Like how do you distinguish feral and not then?


 Idk man, go ask Miles.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 30, 2019)

MetalWolfBruh said:


> Idk man, go ask Miles.


Who?


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Dec 30, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Who?


 The monkey man on here.


----------



## Sylwings (Dec 31, 2019)

Feral is fine, both NSFW and SFM. That doesn't mean I mistreat animals. it is actually possible to distinguish between fantasy and reality.


----------



## SwiftDog (Jan 2, 2020)

Shappyra said:


> I have heard numeral sayings that feral characters are..well disliked in the furry community, is it true though?
> This questions applies to both sfw stuff and nsfw (Like art and RP)



It's only a problem for people who can't separate reality from fiction. In other words, stupid people. 

End of discussion


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jan 2, 2020)

Feral characters are fine.

What you do with them is a whole different can of worms that I can say shortly with a "Keep it away from public viewing and keep it online only."


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jan 2, 2020)

Well. . .The Lion King was "feral" characters.  "Balto" was feral characters.

There's nothing wrong with feral characters in movies, so I have no issue with people taking on feral fursonas.

Most NSFW stuff is kind of dull for me, I don't have a lot of interest in it, so it doesn't matter to me if people use feral characters for it or not.

When it comes to RP, my only real gripe is when people play a feral character that cannot communicate in any spoken form.  It might be fun for the player, but it gets pretty old, pretty fast to me when I'm expected to figure out how to communicate with a creature and I don't yet know if it's even going to be worth communicating with.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 2, 2020)

Feral characters, fine.
Feral characters that are a personification of oneself in sexual positions, gross.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 2, 2020)

MaelstromEyre said:


> Well. . .The Lion King was "feral" characters.  "Balto" was feral characters.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with feral characters in movies, so I have no issue with people taking on feral fursonas.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say that last part passes the Harkness Test which is what I live by lmao.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 2, 2020)

I don't like feral characters. Especially not in nsfw.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 2, 2020)

Rimna said:


> I don't like feral characters. Especially not in nsfw.


But you're a monkey. How do we know you're not feral?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 2, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> But you're a monkey. How do we know you're not feral?



Feral monkeys have shorter legs and longer arms. My fursona has human-like proportion of his limbs.

*edit* and human-shaped feet and toes


----------



## SwiftDog (Jan 2, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I wouldn't say that last part passes the Harkness Test which is what I live by lmao.



Even if it doesn’t pass the Harkness test, it’s still fantasy, fictional, or art, therefore harms no one.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 2, 2020)

SwiftDog said:


> Even if it doesn’t pass the Harkness test, it’s still fantasy, fictional, or art, therefore harms no one.


 Who am I to judge? You do you.


----------



## SwiftDog (Jan 2, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Who am I to judge? You do you.



I do tho~


----------



## Gift (Jan 8, 2020)

I actually like feral characters, sometimes more than anthro ones. Personally, my favorite type of anthropomorphic creatures are the ones that walk on their hind legs but still have very animal-shaped bodies, so basically a little bit of both. Zootopia characters come to mind.


----------



## SLB-Portu24 (Jan 8, 2020)

I'll make my words those of the user above me about what character types I like the most. Zootopia style all the way.
My initial contact with furry artwork was done through Lion King fanart on Deviantart so naturally, feral characters became interesting to me and I've grown a good liking for them, especially great cats.


----------



## Inkstars (Jan 8, 2020)

I don't mind ferals, I only mind NSFW ferals.

I have a couple of characters with feral forms (most of whom are werecreatures but not all) and I usually use that kind of thing for silly stuff, or where I don't think an anthro would have the same impact.

And although it may have been addressed my thoughts on the "why do anthros have pets" "how do you explain pets that are sapient like anthros". I have 2 personal  theories on that. One is that the pets are not like the sapient ferals, and pets are their own non-sapient species, and purchase and ownership of said pets is strictly regulated. The other is that ferals who only have that form but are sapient are doing this voluntarily because of the benefits they receive from it as well as the benefits offered. Basically, they *choose* to be a pet.


----------



## Tendo64 (Jan 8, 2020)

A month or so ago, I'd respond to this question saying I don't like ferals. But now I think they're alright. I recently revamped a feral OC a few weeks ago and while I'm not madly in love with her design, she's cool.

As for feral NSFW? No. No thank you. Sorry.


----------



## Lunneus (Jan 9, 2020)

I like feral characters a lot actually, sometimes more than anthros. They're just a lot easier for me to draw and i feel like you can do a lot more creatively without having to worry about something balancing on two legs. 

as for nsfw ferals, it doesn't bother me any. everyone likes what they like.


----------

